# source for black walnut trees or seedlings



## FloridaTrees (Dec 24, 2001)

Does anyone know of a source where I can purchase black walnut trees or seedlings. They seem to be pretty scarce on the web.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 24, 2001)

I found a few good hits looking for "nursery" and "liner" with "juglans nigra" the latin name for balck walnut.

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/sea...sery&fs=web&to=five&p=2&brand=dogpile&format=

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q="juglans+nigra"+liners&geo=no&fs=web


----------



## Latebloomer (Dec 29, 2001)

*Walnut trees*

Maybe this will help?Log on to www.growit.com,click on classifieds ads,click specials scroll down to 12th ad,he has them for $.25 each.Hope this helps......
Latebloomer......


----------



## rickbrower (Jan 5, 2002)

*black walnuts*

Black walnuts and many other native nut and fruit trees and shrubs can be purchased through Oikos (pronounced ekos) Tree Crops. Their address is :

Oikos Tree Crops
PO Box 19245
Kalamazoo, MI 49019-0425

Ph. 616-624-6233
Fax 616-624-4019

The owner is Ken, and is very helpful, They have a real nice little catalogue.
I've done quite a bit of research on purchasing tree liners and saplings.
Best of luck.


----------

